# E104 form?



## KatarinaC (Aug 15, 2015)

Could someone PLEASE help me..I need form E104 in order to get medical insurance card for us.
Have found the info that this form can be obtained and that is applicalble if you want to get medical insurance before you are in cyprus for 3 years...but the info about WHERE to get this form....not a word about it.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

KatarinaC said:


> Could someone PLEASE help me..I need form E104 in order to get medical insurance card for us.
> Have found the info that this form can be obtained and that is applicalble if you want to get medical insurance before you are in cyprus for 3 years...but the info about WHERE to get this form....not a word about it.


It is different from country to country. You get it from your countries health insurance authority.


----------



## KatarinaC (Aug 15, 2015)

You are a lifesaver Baywatch THANK YOU! 

I suspected that (was reading a lot about this since my post) but it is not clearly written anywhere.


----------

